# A Whole bunch of ME!



## charlieversion2 (Jan 1, 2007)

Some old some new, but should be all new to you!







































Myspaced!


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jan 1, 2007)

When'd they add a 3rd Blues Brother? 

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 1, 2007)

I was a stand in incase they needed someone cooler than ice, LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 1, 2007)

*what a cutie..why are you all 18-24 damn it .....but appreciate the eye candy NONE THE LESS..muahhhhhhhh happy new years :eat2: 
*


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 1, 2007)

at least its all legal! best I can do.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 1, 2007)

*rooowr*
cute chubby college boy.
i wish we had more that looked like you at my school


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 1, 2007)

many thanks!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2007)

You're a cutie! You remind me of Josh Peck from Drake and Josh! :O


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 1, 2007)

I can see that a lil tho hes much thinner than me it seems, and younger


----------



## missaf (Jan 1, 2007)

A nice variety of pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 2, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I can see that a lil tho hes much thinner than me it seems, and younger




He's only gotten thin recently, and yes he is young.... (I've been watching a lot of Drake and Josh.... my 13 year old nephew was with me during xmas vacation. LOL He tends to monopolize my TV!! LOL) 

..... either way, you're adorable!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 2, 2007)

many thanks


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jan 2, 2007)

What a cutie you are :wubu: Awesome pics, I like them :smitten:


----------



## estrata (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL, I like the "Dork" one. Say it proud!


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 2, 2007)

You do kinda look like Josh Peck.

Yea, he lost quite a few pounds (doesnt matter to me, Im in love with Drake Bell anyway)

its one of my favorite shows. :wubu:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Have had people tell me I look like, John candy, Chris faley, Conon obrian, Acharter from the TV show ED, and now this josh fella.


I just wanna be me! LOL! and I'ma major dork!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 2, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Have had people tell me I look like, John candy, Chris faley, Conon obrian, Acharter from the TV show ED, and now this josh fella.
> 
> 
> I just wanna be me! LOL! and I'ma major dork!





I don't blame you one ounce.... did I read you were 20 yrs old? I looked it up online... Josh Peck is 20 years old as well.... go figure!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 2, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> You do kinda look like Josh Peck.
> 
> Yea, he lost quite a few pounds (doesnt matter to me, Im in love with Drake Bell anyway)
> 
> its one of my favorite shows. :wubu:



I LOVE Drake and Josh too!! I gotta go with Josh Peck on this one though.... he's a cutie!!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 3, 2007)

cool pics...

thanks for sharing


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 3, 2007)

No prob  just sharing the wealth


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jan 4, 2007)

You look awfully familiar. You don't post on redvsblue.com, do you? I noticed it as one of your myspace groups. You can PM me if you like.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL yeah I posted a few times, but I don't watch RvB anymore


----------



## lucyp (Jan 5, 2007)

OMG. That second pic, with the smile and the pose and what I assume are your pajamas--- just wow. <3! Thanks for sharing those. =)


----------



## lemmink (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh dude you are freakin' lovely!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you, yes those are my PJs, I did a black and white on of me sitting on the stairs, looks like something out of GQ.

and

LOL not just lovely freakin' lovely, your rock for that

\m/ - ROCK ON & OFTEN!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 30, 2007)

mmm <3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## butterflyblob (Jul 1, 2007)

Cutie! I too love the "Dork" t-shirt.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice pics! (I want aviator shades like yours )

PS: *clears throat* RED OWNS! SUCK IT BLUE!!! for one_shy_writer


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 1, 2007)

*giggles* 
I had my hands all over him last night. xP


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 2, 2007)

and last night too...


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 2, 2007)

You two make such a hot couple.... would love to see more pics of you together...xx


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks dude, I try to take pics with her she just runs off


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't run off! Pshaw.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 3, 2007)

LOL {insert witty remark about graham and his feelings here}


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 3, 2007)

You should seriously do it, she's a similar size to me and i want a guy at least as big as you.... would be nice to see. Also, do you never get your belly out? xx


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 3, 2007)

as in not covered? some things are just meant for the person your with 

I wouldn't want to water down the experience


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 3, 2007)

yes, as in not covered... don't be so secretive about it, let us FFAs see what we're missing out on...


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, don't badger the poor guy. If he doesn't wanna share, he doesn't have to. He's been more than gracious as it is, I think.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 4, 2007)

You're right - but if you don't ask, you don't get  x


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 4, 2007)

lol you'll have to talk to the girl, if she'll have it, maybe just maybe then.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 4, 2007)

Mary... Can we see more of your man? Said I had to ask your permission... xx


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 4, 2007)

Hehe you guys are cute. 

Go ahead and show your sexiness, Chris. Maybe next time we chill we can take pictures together! xP


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 4, 2007)

Awww, thanks Mary... thats really kind of you, and yeah, would be so so cool seeing more pics of you together...you do have one very sexy man there! xx


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 4, 2007)

Fabulous photos!


----------

